# New Years Eve, 2008



## rexos (Oct 16, 2006)

Has anyone any ideas/ plans for this New Years eve, either UK or across the water?
Thanks
Rex and Denise


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi

We are at the CC site in Hawes in the Yorkshire Dales, but the site is full.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*New Years Eve*

Don't know if its near to you but 
Lady J, has a meet booked at Southsea Leisure Park 
"See rally listings bottom of front page"

Several members went there last year and had a brilliant time by all accounts.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Try the MHF meet at Southsea Leisure Centre. I've been two years running, its good, secure and a has all facilities.
The evening cost £25 includes a superb spread a really good DJ. Even I get up on the floor and that is a sight that is getting increasingly rare these days,


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

rexos said:


> Has anyone any ideas/ plans for this New Years eve, either UK or across the water?


Yeah. I'm being forced to work, as always. :roll:

Dougie.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

The C&CC site at Oswestry


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

On a aire just south of reims by a river and 3 champagne houses with a small village.Cost per night nada,zero,nuffin.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

hogan said:


> On a aire just south of reims by a river and 3 champagne houses with a small village.Cost per night nada,zero,nuffin.


 That sounds idyllic can anyone come LOL


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Hogan, you really know how to rub it in !!!
There are words to describe you but I would get banned for using them.

We will be having our usual quiet Hogmanay surrounded by friends and family in the frozen North with only the odd dram to keep us warm. Anyone want to help get the empties to the bottle bank on the 4th?
Sorry Dougie cant get more than a 27 footer in our gate off the single track road.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Briarose why not just turn up. loads of room.

aultymer I cant imagine what you mean


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I should think we'll be organising a Rally for around 15 units. I need to make sure we have all roads and pitches installed first!


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Yep we'll be in the alps for the 3rd year running getting some well deserved skiing in, pop on over the aire is massive and the wine cheap.


----------



## 112744 (May 28, 2008)

Hi Sagedog 
Where in the Alps, just thinking we my use the Motorhome this time to go skiing, I would be interested to know .
Ta


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

hogan said:


> Briarose why not just turn up. loads of room.
> 
> aultymer I cant imagine what you mean


Who knows hey :?: we are just talking now how we can plan our winter.........what with family/business/xmas etc etc


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Briarose said:


> hogan said:
> 
> 
> > Briarose why not just turn up. loads of room.
> ...


We always go on a long trip in the winter its too hot here to use camper in the summer and the roads are to busy.November we leave home go to east France.Germany ,Poland ,Germany,Belgium,Xmas in UK then back to france for new year then home end Jan ish.


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

Hi everyone, 

Please save us from new years eve TV, we have not committed any capital crimes and therefore do not deserve this degree of punishment.

We'd like to find somewhere near home for a night or two (work! drat), but the CC rallies and so on seem to be full so if anyone has any bright ideas for Yorkshire (we're just south of Leeds) and so on we're all ears.. 

Thanks

David and Jan


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Paddy Brown, have a look at <Motorhome Meets Skiing> Kev has done a great job pulling together all our bits of info, I have contributed the La Tania bit and some other pics on the Info page. 8)

We will be in Camping Caravaneige Le Versoyen, Bourg St Maurice for the Xmas week then we will move onto the Aire in Le Praz (Courchevel 1300) for the New Year week. The aire in Le Praz has just had a new Flot Blu added so it will save a trek to La Tania to fill up and empty.

This will be our third year skiing from the van and we really enjoy it, how else can one have a fortnight slpit between skiing Les Arcs and the 3 Valleys for under a grand inc lift pases for 2 people at peak season.

{offtopic} Any more, info required drop me a PM as I think otherwise I may fall foul of Hijacking this thread. :twisted: :roll:


----------



## rexos (Oct 16, 2006)

*New Years Meet*

Looks like we will be available to start out on Dec 30th.
Any Scottish location ideas folks?


----------

